# Enteroclysis in the morn... anyone have one before?



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I am now beginning a prep for this lovely test in the a.m. Has anyone had one of these? Is the tube going through my nose or mouth? Gag! What has your experience been?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Generally, the nose.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm still sneezing! Ooftah! That was not a comfortable procedure. Good thing it ended prematurely or I would have to beg for more Versed.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I had one of those, and asked for sedation but they said no. Ugh, it was the worst test of my tenure! They went down my throat too, not up the nose. I have a very strong gag reflex, so I was absolutely miserable. Then the barium went through me so fast that they had to put a tube in my butt to catch it in a bag. Yeah that was fun







I'm glad yours wasn't so bad with the versed. I know if I ever had to have one of those again, I'd demand sedation.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

My mom had this done about a month ago. She said it didn't hurt but was very uncomfortable. Her overall opinion of it was "It was awful". Now, my ERCP doc wants me to have it. I am tempted to say no since I hear all this bad stuff......I'm such a wimp.Oh, my mom was sedated but not enough that she didn't know what was going on and they went down her nose.Jleigh


----------

